# Anyone in Weca apprentice progam?



## Vert (May 14, 2013)

I just took my test on Monday and only missed on question, up next is my oral interview. I was wondering how the program works like how often do we have classes? what are the salaries as a 1st 2nd and 3rd year apprentice? and if it helps I will be in the VDV program in Rancho cordova, ca and thats if i'm fortunate enough to get in.


----------



## nobleapprentice (Sep 2, 2011)

Vert said:


> I just took my test on Monday and only missed on question, up next is my oral interview. I was wondering how the program works like how often do we have classes? what are the salaries as a 1st 2nd and 3rd year apprentice? and if it helps I will be in the VDV program in Rancho cordova, ca and thats if i'm fortunate enough to get in.


I am in the WECA Commercial Apprentice program, second year. You go to school for 80 hours (two work weeks) once about every 6 months. 

After your interview, they will give you a lot of paperwork, including the pay scale for the program. You also have to watch an excruciatingly long video on discrimination and harassment in the workplace. 

Your interview will be with a WECA contractor and a WECA instructor. The questions I was asked were all about how willing I was to work, past experience in construction, why I was applying to the program, etc. If you really want to be in WECA, and can explain your desire, you will pass.

Also, when I took the tests, I interviewed the same day.

I would also look into the commercial program if I was you, a lot of commercial contractors in the area are picking up first years.


----------



## Vert (May 14, 2013)

thanks for the info, i just passed my test would i mess myself up if i apply for inside wireman apprenticeship while im still in the process of getting accepted in the vdv apprenticeship?


----------



## nobleapprentice (Sep 2, 2011)

Vert said:


> thanks for the info, i just passed my test would i mess myself up if i apply for inside wireman apprenticeship while im still in the process of getting accepted in the vdv apprenticeship?


I think if you get accepted into the vdv apprenticeship you can switch over fairly easily, but I am not sure. I know you can, or used to be able to switch over.

I would guess that you would not be accepted into the program if you mention anything about it during your interview.

I would worry only about getting into the vdv program right now.


----------



## Vert (May 14, 2013)

ok thanks, hope everything gors great.. good luck with yours man


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I wouldn't mention anything except you want the general/commercial program. These guys like to stick you in a box and pigeon hoe you. They are gonna say it will be easy to transfer, but they would be what you call a liar.

All or nothing. You can try again.


----------



## jeromjenkins (Dec 26, 2013)

So I applied for the apprentice commercial program, but have terrible math grades from high school. Does this hurt my chances or odd it depending how I do on their math test?


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

I graduated from the commercial program in 2010. 

If your looking for longevity in the trade, a good pay/job prospects in the future I would go commercial. I would find an Industrial based contractor and try to stay with them for a long long time. 

Getting into the industrial field in the Sac Area is one of the smartest things I'm glad I was able to do. If you stay a construction electrician you will have to hustle your whole career (which is bad if your single). 

If you work Prevailing wage in the Bay Area as a 4/5th year commercial apprentice your looking at 46-60$/hr depending on county. 

VDV is ok, if you try to go more specialized in the future. 

Applying for the commercial part is never a bad idea.


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

jeromjenkins said:


> So I applied for the apprentice commercial program, but have terrible math grades from high school. Does this hurt my chances or odd it depending how I do on their math test?


Honestly unless they have changed things since 2005 they don't look at math from high school. I had people in my apprenticeship class that could hardly do math. 

Granted if you struggle with math you will struggle with transformer calcs, derating, wire and conduit sizing and many other things. But it may make sense when you go through the program. The teachers are really good. I wish I was in the program with there new facility.


----------



## nobleapprentice (Sep 2, 2011)

As long as you can pass the test they don't care. I think you have to have passed basic algebra in high school but I am not sure. The test was really basic when I took it two and a half years ago.

If you have problems in class understanding stuff, they help you to the point that as long as you try, you will pass.


----------



## Surge03 (Sep 23, 2012)

jeromjenkins said:


> So I applied for the apprentice commercial program, but have terrible math grades from high school. Does this hurt my chances or odd it depending how I do on their math test?


You should be fine, some programs require a high school Algebra grade of C or better or one semester of college algebra C or better.


----------



## jeromjenkins (Dec 26, 2013)

Anyone know how long after you apply they start the testing?


----------



## nobleapprentice (Sep 2, 2011)

jeromjenkins said:


> Anyone know how long after you apply they start the testing?


There isn't a set time. Depends on if they need more apprentices and if you have a sponsor. It took me less than a month but I know guys that waited years.


----------



## jeromjenkins (Dec 26, 2013)

Years? Yikes


----------



## nobleapprentice (Sep 2, 2011)

jeromjenkins said:


> Years? Yikes


That was back right when the economy crashed and there was no new construction. It shouldn't take you long, the economy is picking up especially in sacramento. At one point last year they ran out of laid off apprentices.


----------



## jeromjenkins (Dec 26, 2013)

Anyone know anything about Barnum and celillo in sacramento? Is out a good company to work for?


----------



## Mmcnamee90 (Jan 20, 2016)

Hey guys I have my exam and interview for WECA in 2 weeks and am trying to figure what to study to best prepare myself. Any suggestions on specific topics or areas I should concentrate on? I'm going for the commercial apprenticeship. I've looked but can't really find any sample tests or anything specific to study. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

In sac good weca shops
Collins
BCE
Placer
Vasco
Royal
Not in that order , just good shops .
Big boys
Helix
Berg
Mixed review shops 
Nutter
Bosley
Foss
G&S
SHOPS I WONT WORK FOR
Rex Moore
Par
Schetter
Rosendin
Now these shops I dont know if they are WECA or not
Gatejen
Elite power

WECA did not exist back in my day , But I know all the boys that started it .
And to be just I like PAR but we have history and a baby together . Wilson and Michels paid for there love child !!!
If you can get to CalPine .


----------



## nobleapprentice (Sep 2, 2011)

In my experience Bosley is the best shop in Sac. Rosendin and Elite are both union. Nutter is no longer WECA, they have their own program.

Here is the list of weca contractors
http://www.goweca.com/Membership/MemberDirectory/MemberContractors.aspx

As for what to expect, it's been 4 years since I went in, but there was a math test, a colorblind test, drug test, and interview. The math was basic algebra. The interview is with a contractor and teacher. The questions were a mixed bag. I don't remember them all, but one that stood out was "How many days off/late should an employee have". They also asked questions about your expectations about the program, why you want to do it, plans after etc. Having a vehicle was important.


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

What's WECA? A West Coast version of ABC?


----------



## nobleapprentice (Sep 2, 2011)

It was California's ABC chapter, then they broke off. Their practices are closer to the union than ABC now. I've heard ibew 340 guys call them the rat union.


----------



## Mmcnamee90 (Jan 20, 2016)

thanks guys I appreciate the info. been waiting for a while to take the test and would hate to screw it up by not being fully prepared.


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

nobleapprentice said:


> It was California's ABC chapter, then they broke off. Their practices are closer to the union than ABC now. I've heard ibew 340 guys call them the rat union.


It was never a part of ABC, but was a part of the IEC and they broke off to be there own as the IEC circumlum SUCKS. 

They are very similar to the IBEW and really do provide a solid electrical education.

Some awesome contractors associated with it that are leaders in the industry in the West.


----------



## nobleapprentice (Sep 2, 2011)

qckrun said:


> It was never a part of ABC, but was a part of the IEC and they broke off to be there own as the IEC circumlum SUCKS.
> 
> They are very similar to the IBEW and really do provide a solid electrical education.
> 
> Some awesome contractors associated with it that are leaders in the industry in the West.


You're right, my mistake.

I agree it is a great program. It treated me very well and the contractors I worked for were for the most part great. I wouldn't trade my experience and education from WECA for anything.


----------

